# Lever Action



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 7, 2015)

Anyone tried them yet? They look soooo cool, but I wonder how they hold up to constant 'cocking'... 

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/sets/1501_B-AG.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 7, 2015)

I saw that yesterday....pretty neat idea.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow that's a cool concept. I thought you were asking about lever actions themselves. I am a lever lover for actions. Kinda just posting to get notifications. That lever looks cheap and unattractive to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 7, 2015)

It's a neat concept but it seems a little too busy for my tastes. I have a pretty good idea how they operate, it's probably just using a lever to push a plunger like a click pen I'm guessing. I'd wonder about long term wear on the pivot point and how beefy the lever is if someone got a little carried away. That said, i might order one or two just to dissect it and see how it's made.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 7, 2015)



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 7, 2015)

I would need to see one in person to make a call on if it will stand up to abuse...


----------



## Johnturner (Apr 7, 2015)

I haven't tried it yet. I'm on the wait list at AZ Silhouette.


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 7, 2015)

It looks too fragile and the lever action looks backwards to me. I understand why it is positioned the way it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 7, 2015)

Cool conversation piece for sure ! Will have to order one someday


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 8, 2015)

Too bad the lever action is backwards compared to a real lever action rifle.

Les

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 8, 2015)

It looks kind of neat but I would think it would be kind of clumsy to operate. When I think of click pens (which it seems at though this is a fancy click) I think of one handed operation. I cant see this one being a one handed operation. Kind of a neat concept though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 8, 2015)

?


----------



## Patrude (Apr 8, 2015)

I agree with some already spoken. For me it looks to be a bit awkward and clumsy. and I don't like that the action is backward. Really nicely ingraved, but I don't see myself investing in this offering


----------

